
US Slams Visa Ban on Election Riggers in Nigeria - Daily-events
https://daily-events.com/forums/topic/us-slams-visa-ban-on-election-riggers-in-nigeria/?mref=Oluwole
======
bradknowles
I think maybe Nigeria should file a Visa Ban on Election Riggers in the US.

I think there’s a pretty well-known one at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.

